# ساعدوني في ايجاد كتلوج عن الاطراف الصناعية



## اشرف رهام (25 يونيو 2007)

انا عمل في مجال الاطراف الصناعية والادوات المساعدة اذا امكن تساعدوني في كتلوجات عت الوضوع 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## السيوطى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يوجد بعض الملفات على موقعنا هذا منهم كتالوج عن الحوض الصناعى ابحث عنه فى اول 7 صفحات لاننى لم اتمكن من ارساله اليك 
وفقك الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه وان شا الله النصر قريب:73:


----------



## كاظم الجناني (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الى الاخ اشرف ابو الهيجاء ممكن تحدد ماذا تريد بالضبط؟ فلدي الكثير من الكتلوكات التي ربما تفيدك


----------



## كاظم الجناني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*ردا على الرسالة الخاصة*

الى الاخ اشرف ابو الهيجاء ... سأرفق لك ملف خاص يوضح انواع عديدة من الاقدام الاصطناعية ... ومن ثم ارفق لك لاحقا انواع منظومات التعليق و طريقة صناعة ال Socket كما ويمكنك ان تتطلع في نفس الملتقى في موضوع تصميم الاطراف الاصطناعية (اطروحة دكتوراه) ... وان شاء الله احاول ان البي معلوماتك ...مع شكري لاهتمامك بهكذا مواضيع


----------



## اشرف رهام (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة وارجاء اذا كان هناك المزيد وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

كاظم الجناني قال:


> الى الاخ اشرف ابو الهيجاء ... سأرفق لك ملف خاص يوضح انواع عديدة من الاقدام الاصطناعية ... ومن ثم ارفق لك لاحقا انواع منظومات التعليق و طريقة صناعة ال Socket كما ويمكنك ان تتطلع في نفس الملتقى في موضوع تصميم الاطراف الاصطناعية (اطروحة دكتوراه) ... وان شاء الله احاول ان البي معلوماتك ...مع شكري لاهتمامك بهكذا مواضيع



الأخ كاظم الجنابي .

شكر وتقدير ومحبة .

لتلبيتك النداء وكنت من السباقين :77: .

التوفيق من الله .


البغدادي .:55:


----------



## كاظم الجناني (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*منظومة تعليق الاطراف الاصطناعية*

الى الاخ ابو الهيجاء اعتذر لتأخري في الرد لكن الاتصال عندي ضعيف هذه الايام و اليك بعض منظومات التعليق في الاطراف الاصطناعية


----------



## amod (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الزميل كاظم الجناني
ارجو ارسال كامل الكتاب الماخوذ منه هذه الفصول
الرائعة والمفيدة وشكرا لك


----------



## كاظم الجناني (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ amod انه ليس كتاب متكامل بل ملاحق جمعتها في اطروحة تخص الاطراف الاصطناعية و التي لاتزال منشورة في المنتدى تحت اسم :التحليل و التصميم الامثل لطرف اصطناعي اسفل الركبة 
و هي باشراف الاستاذ الكتور محسن جبر جويج /عميد كلية الهندسة جامعة النهرين
و الاستاذ المساعد الدكتور احمد البيروتي مسؤل الدراسات العليا في الجامعة التكنلوجية 
و التي نلت بها درجة الدكتوراه بدرجة امتياز ....شكرا للجميع


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ كاظم الجنابي
مشكور على هذه المعلومات واذا كان لديك معلومات حول تصميم وعمل اليد الصناعية فارجو ارسالها
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## كاظم الجناني (8 فبراير 2008)

الأخت المهندسة الطبية ..يمكنك الاتصال بشركة ottobockاو احد و كلائها لتزويدك بمعلومات و افلام عن اليد الاصطناعية .و ارجو تحديد نوع اليد الاصطناعية التي ترغبين تصنيعها ؟


----------



## امجدالعراقي (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي اشرف رهام
انا من المهتميين بالاطراف الصناعية
حالياُ اعمل على مشروع الكف الصناعي المتحرك و حال الانتهاء منه سوف اقوم بعرضه في المنتدى


----------



## امجدالعراقي (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي اشرف
لقد قمت بنشر موضوع الكف الصناعي الذي وعدت به ارجو ان ينال استحسانك و رضاك
مع التقدير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دلع الشام (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*أرجو المساعدة*

أنا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى 
أثناء تصفحي الانترنت وجدت هذا الموقع 
كنت أبحث عن تركيب اليد الصناعية ( الكف الصناعي ) 
أنجبت طفلاً ليس لديه كف بإرادة الله 
والآن عمره شهرين 
أتمنى منكم المساعدة 
كيف بإمكاني أن أركب له الكف الصناعي وبأي عمر يمكن هذا الشيء 
أرجو ممن لديه العلم مساعدتي بذلك


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ دلع الشام
ارجو ان بتحث عن الموضع في الهندسة الطبية انا وضعت الموضع من فترة على اليد الكترونية


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان اجد اي مرجع او كتالوج مفيد ويساعدك في موضوعك لاني قبل عدة اشهر كان مشروع تخرجي عن اليد الصناعية ومع الاسف لم اجد المعلومات الكافيه حول الموضوع اضافه الى ان قلة المعرفة او عدم التوسع في هذا المجال في بلادنا العربية جعلنا نكتفي بمشروع صغير عنه


----------



## نوره العراقيه (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم ساعدوني في ايجاد بحث عن المواد التي تدخل في صناعه الاطراف الصناعيه(الايدي والارجل)
اجوكم محتاجه اي اشتراك اورابط او احد يزودني ببحث
شكراااااا


----------



## نوره العراقيه (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز كاظم الجنابي ارجوك انا محتاجه بحث عن المواد التي تدخل في صناعه الاطراف الصناعيه(الايدي والارجل خاصتا)وصفات هذه المواد اذا كانت لديك اي معلومات او اي موقع اروجك ان تزودني به
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (4 فبراير 2009)

يمكن يفيديكم هذا الملف المرفق
​


----------



## نوره العراقيه (5 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز الملف المرفق لايفتح معي كيف افتحه؟
شكرااااااااا


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للك الملف قيم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 فبراير 2009)

إلى الزميلة نورة: الملف من نوع خاص ، يجب أن يكون على الجهاز برنامج ADOBE acrobat reader حتى تتمكني من قراءة الملف بسهولة .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 فبراير 2009)

نحن موزعون لمنتجات شركة KOMSON الكورية في سوريا وبعض الدول المجاورة ، يمكنكم الاطلاع على الموقع : www.komson.co.kr 
وفيه بعض المعلومات الهامة عن الأطراف والملحقات ...


----------



## نوره العراقيه (10 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك ع الاهتمام اخي عصام نور الدين


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2009)

يسعدني أنني قدمت شيئاً مفيداً للجميع .....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2009)

يسعدني أنني قدمت شيئاً مفيداً للجميع..........


----------



## ام حلا (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ابي احد ساعدني


----------



## جلولو (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجو المساعدة في العثور على كتلوك عن الكف الأصطناعي اليميني وعن أحدث ما توصل له العلم في هذا المجال وأسماء الشركات المختصة في هذا المجال في سوريا 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جلولو (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا أعمل في مجال صيانة الآلات تصوير المستندات كافة


----------



## omarpoa2011 (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة .... اتمنى ان تحيطني ببعض من المعلومات عن تصنيع " socket" 
بوركت ... انا طالب في تخصص الاطراف الصناعية والجبائر .


----------

